# Vocal Recital Opera Highlight, Esplanade Singapore



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, this is my first time going to see a full concert play only a vocal recital. I am actually sort of entertainment that night. But as I imagine, although only vocal, I was enjoy the performance very much. Here the setlist I like to share. I was most thrilled when the piece Parto, Parto (MoRzart) in play. The singer manage to sing in a very exhausting breathing that I was a little worry on her health. :tiphat:

30 June 2012, Esplanade concert hall Singapore.


----------

